# Update pic from Dolaras Triangle



## Aces (Nov 3, 2014)

This is a picture of one of three of our group with tags. This buck was taken on the second morning of the hunt (28 in). I passed him up and went and grabbed my friend to shoot him. I had to leave and come back to work but I am heading back out again tonight! The hunting party has found a 200in class buck with a 6 in cheater and my dad is in pursuit of him this morning  I will post more pictures this weekend!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Shhhhh don't let out the secrete that area holds great bucks or everyone will be putting in for it. 

Congrats to the hunter..


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice to see it working out for you guys.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Look at the mass on that guy!


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

wow what an awesome buck. Love the mass!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Cool buck


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I contemplated that hunt for several years. In fact, it still appeals to me in some ways--just don't want to drive that far or through a river. 

Congrats on a great buck. That is a really cool rack.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

AF CYN said:


> I contemplated that hunt for several years. In fact, it still appeals to me in some ways--just don't want to drive that far or through a river.
> 
> Congrats on a great buck. That is a really cool rack.


There is great access for 1/2 of the unit through Colorado. The other half is wilderness. But that is actually where the bigger bucks are.


----------



## rockroller (Dec 7, 2008)

Beautiful buck!


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

That is a nice area for bucks. However it is an area that is very unpredictable, I have seen it during the hunt that you couldn't find a buck. All depends on the weather a lot and the bucks moving into that area.


----------



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

Very weather dependent. I've hunted there with various friends and family members on 6 different hunts. One year it was good. 2 year it was decent. 2 other years it was rough going. One year, 2012, it was so bad I would have traded in the tag for a general season hunt in a poor unit. I felt bad for my buddy as he spent 12 bonus points on it.


----------



## beast54 (Nov 23, 2014)

I have hunted the Dolores on the Colorado and Utah side, my first hunt was awesome. We got into some really good bucks. I was hooked. My last 3 trips consisted of really warm weather, and really hard hunting, and some tag soup. I am no longer hooked. I have decided to move on and focus on more consistent areas.


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

Aces said:


> This is a picture of one of three of our group with tags. This buck was taken on the second morning of the hunt (28 in). I passed him up and went and grabbed my friend to shoot him. I had to leave and come back to work but I am heading back out again tonight! The hunting party has found a 200in class buck with a 6 in cheater and my dad is in pursuit of him this morning  I will post more pictures this weekend!


Don't about anyone else but I am hanging out for the update.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

SUPER NICE BUCK !

He will look good on the wall for many years to come!


----------



## Aces (Nov 3, 2014)

My buck and my Dads buck! What an awesome hunt this was! We hunted our butts off and seen lots of deer! I actually hit another buck a couple days prior then when I harvested this great looking deer. The one I hit only had one drop of blood found and tracking was to hard do to the amount of tracks in this area. We looked for over 8 hrs of hiking and spotting in the 2 day period. I am sad I did not recover that buck (have video of the shot) but to say the least I am happy about the one I ended up getting! My Dads buck was the biggest we seen the whole time out there! I also have pics of him on hoof! What a pig!


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Awesome Bucks!! Congrats!!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Congrats on the monster bucks... Hope you don't mind but I rotated him....


----------



## Aces (Nov 3, 2014)

haha don't mind at all, thanks!


----------



## Smokepole (Oct 21, 2008)

Aces

Congrates looks like you did very well!

Smokepole


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow! That is a buck of my dreams!!


----------

